# diablosport predator tuner



## tq's goat (May 14, 2012)

Does anybody here use the diablosport predator tuner? Just curious


----------



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

I did all last year, for cars with a few mods it had good performance gain and if you really wanted to custom tunes are available and you can data log as well. I did go with a dyno tune because of major mods over the winter and I would say that has given far greater performance gains than the Predator. A good tuner at a shop can really wake these cars up.


----------



## tq's goat (May 14, 2012)

Well i only have a cai on my 04 6 spd. and just put my predator to use yesterday. I didnt notice too big of a difference but i'll take what i can get.


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

tq's goat said:


> Does anybody here use the diablosport predator tuner? Just curious


A guy I work with got one for his mustang and said he didn't see a big difference either. Then again I've found it hard to spend $500 on a dyno tune, but I suppose it's worth it with the gains you get.


----------



## crazyheck (May 30, 2012)

talked to some gto owners at thursday night test n tunes at my local track, and they were saying with an a/t the biggest gain is the shift points if set up by someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Randy_LS2_GTO (Apr 3, 2009)

is it true that the predator cannot remove the speed limiter?


----------



## The Silver Goat (Mar 18, 2011)

No - the predator can not remove speed limiter. You can limit revs, reset the fan for various thermostat, 160 or 180 along with a bunch of other settings. 

I have used mine extensively to tune my with the various bolt on's I have. Had my dyno tuned using it locally with a shop. 

I am told his father help start Diablo, but I never asked when I was there. Although he said if he finds an issue with the tune or is not happy with the results he could a file updated in a matter of minutes.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A proper tune can give more than peak HP. You can also gain gas mileage and change rev limiter as well as a huge number of things if you mod further. I like the ability to adjust as I go using a full tuning suite.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

I use it mainly as a tool to monitor the stats on the car not for tuning or anything, works well for seeing if you have misfires and monitoring quite a few things. The only thing i havent figured out is the oil pressure is in a % im assuming it just converts directly to psi but all in all handy little device.


----------



## Dissengaged CoMo (Jan 24, 2016)

So what are the parameters that a Diablo can adjust? What kind of data can it see? What is the typical cost of these? I have an 04 M6 that I've only owned for 2 weeks.


----------



## immrwright7 (Aug 21, 2016)

I've been debating picking one up as well, some say it's worth it others don't. If I can find one second hand for a good price i'll grab one.


----------

